# Need a graphic card for my system,  nvidia or amd?



## digibrush (Nov 4, 2014)

I need a graphic card for system as:
i5 3450+gigabyte B75m-d3H, 8gb Corsair Ram, Cosair CX500 psu, monitor Dell 21.5
Budget 10-12k
I do graphic design, using photoshop, illustrator, 3ds Max. Mainly working for printing media.
I am not a serious gamer but like to play games like crysis 3, watch dogs etc.

So, please suggest a graphic card within my budget.

One more point, I have other 2 pcs with 9500gt and HD5670. I noticed AMD produce more '*better *'colour through same monitor than nvidia. With '*better *' I want to mean, colours I saw on monitor during work, is almost same with reproduction through printing.

I am only experiencing this with 1 nvidia and Amd card, so maybe its not true with all other good gfx cards of both brand.

Is there really any colour difference between 2 brand?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2014)

get GTX 750 Ti - there's many brands you can choose from and card price is as low as ~10.5k.


----------



## digibrush (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks.  how about R7 260 or r7 265?  does my psu handle it? 

anybody noticed any colour difference between nvidia and amd gpu?


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> get GTX 750 Ti - there's many brands you can choose from and card price is as low as ~10.5k.



I've also been thinking of buying this card due to its reasonable pricing-can you tell me whether it natively supports direct x 12 or not?Is there any possibility that this card may become obsolete once windows 10 (which features directx 12) becomes widely available?(just as many of the dx 10 based gpus are totally useless now,because a lot of games which require dx11 capable cards,like crysis 3 simply wont work on them)


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2014)

For DX12 you need to wait for GTX 960.

- - - Updated - - -



digibrush said:


> Thanks.  how about R7 260 or r7 265?  does my psu handle it?
> 
> anybody noticed any colour difference between nvidia and amd gpu?



For your work purpose 750 ti is better suited and you can OC it to gain extra performance without any huge bump in power consumption. PSU is good enough to handle these graphic cards.


----------



## digibrush (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks@topgear.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2014)

All GCN based AMD cards will support DX12.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 10, 2014)

Will R7 260x support DX12?Is it more future proof as compared to Gtx 750 ti,which apparently lacks dx12 support?


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2014)

I think only GCN 2.0 cards are going to be fully DX 12 compliant. Same may or may not hold true for GTX 750 Ti as it's a maxwell card but GTX 9xx series definitely supports DX 12. Others including lots of DX 11 cards will work fine with DX 12 but will not support all the features and may fall back to DX 11.3 mode while running DX 12 games.


----------



## digibrush (Dec 5, 2014)

Purchase today ZOTAC GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 as topgear suggested. It does not require any external power.
I feel happy with it. Thanks to topgear.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2014)

> It does not require any external power.



WTF !?


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2014)

what's wrong ?!


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> WTF !?


It powers itself from the PCIe slot.

what do you mean by "WTF !?" anyway?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2014)

I know but I did not expect the 750 ti to be this power efficient.. Previous generation X50 series have always required a additional power


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I know but I did not expect the 750 ti to be this power efficient.. Previous generation X50 series have always required a additional power


Maxwell is great!


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 14, 2014)

maxwell gen 1 does not have dx12 gen2 has it


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 16, 2014)

digibrush said:


> Purchase today ZOTAC GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 as topgear suggested. It does not require any external power.
> I feel happy with it. Thanks to topgear.




Good Choice 




HE-MAN said:


> maxwell gen 1 does not have dx12 gen2 has it



*just adding to it, Does asus gtx750 ti gd5 comes with gen 2 maxwell..? (not the OC)


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 17, 2014)

jkultimate said:


> Good Choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think so gtx 980 and 970 are the only maxwell gen2 cards right now


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 17, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> i dont think so gtx 980 and 970 are the only maxwell gen2 cards right now



Oh ok bro. Thanks


----------

